# Got crazy pictures of your rabbit?



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

any one got crazy pictures of your rabbit in crazy positions ore something?post em here!:dutch


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 11, 2006)

Heres one of my crazy old bunnie  (I just been to photobucket to upload the pic and its all changed!)

Hmm it looks funny all white. Does anybody know how to move it onto a background like with flames or something?


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

cute!

Is he a little devil?

I would post some pics except I dont have a rabbit.(I am going to get one in like a month though.)
:runningrabbit:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 5, 2007)

[align=center]This is all I came up with. :roflmao: 
[/align]


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 5, 2007)

Funny.. I have one of those too!






And one of these...


----------



## dajeti2 (May 5, 2007)

Linz, is this ok.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 5, 2007)

How the heck did you do that? I think she'll love it!! Good job!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 5, 2007)

Angel, do you mean me?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2007)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Angel, do you mean me?


Yes mam.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 6, 2007)

I didn't know if you meant me or Linz.

I just happened to go camping last night and was taking pics of thefire, weird Iknow.



I just cut Linz'a baby and pitchfork out and pasted them on the firepic. I love doing stuff like that so it doesn't take me as long to doas it used to.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2007)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I didn't know if you meant me or Linz.
> 
> I just happened to go camping last night and was taking pics of thefire, weird Iknow.
> 
> ...


Sorry hon.

Ya know, that's a very creative thing to do. Real fire too,neat. Good job! I was thinking you used likePhotoshop or something. I'm glad I asked now! Youcan recreate a pic for me anytime, hee hee.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 6, 2007)

No problem. I use Microsoft Picture It 10 Well if you ever want a pic done let me know and I'll do what I can.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2007)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> No problem. I use Microsoft Picture It 10 Well if you everwant a pic done let me know and I'll do what I can.


:threadhijacked:

Iwas kind of kidding, but thank you, that's very sweet of you to offer, ya never know...

By the way, I went through alot of your pics today and I lovethem. I don't mean to bring up a sore subject, but some ofthose of Apollo are so cute and funny. His head in the oatscontainer, aaawww. You holding him, he was a hugelover. I also liked the ones with the (was it) ducks orchickens. Especially the one with one on his head,adorable. I'm sorry you lost him. Like everyone hassaid, he was the ultimate bun:hug2:!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 6, 2007)

Thank you. He was such a sweetie. I really love doing this kind of stuff so it's no problem at all.

I forgot to mention, Linz,if you want the pic bigger just let me know and I'll redo it bigger for you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 6, 2007)

This is Buttercup. it's all I have for now.

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 6, 2007)

OH OH OH im sorry! I missed all these replies! Thank you so much for the pictures!! 

My emails didnt come through to this thread So I am VERY sorry I hadnt replyed!

They are all great Hehe, That would of taken me ages to do that as I havent a clue what I would be doing!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Becknutt (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Crazyt123 (Jun 25, 2007)

Heres one of mineIwas jsut messing around and did it quickly like in 4 5 mintes so its not that good

I usedgimp


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

aw....... such a sleepy bun


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got this pic of Sisi...  I was REALLY bored one night


----------

